# Local full grown plants



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

I thought I would throw some advice out on getting plants for the garden.

Not everyone has the climate, time, experience, or whatever it may be that prevents them from growing plants from seed. We all know buying plants from farmers markets or stores is very expensive. I bought recently from the local school 48 tomatoes and 8 jalapeno peppers. $11 for 'em all. I plant everything else as seeds. Thanks to their Ag department people can get plants cheaply. I have always had good luck with them and always buy mine from them. Not only are the plants healthy, you support your local school. 

Check both Middle and High School. They usually only charge enough to pay off the seed and potting soil. The greenhouses are incorporated into class time and are beneficial to students.


----------



## priest75 (May 1, 2011)

*Local plants*

Awesome idea there - I remember we used to grow plants in high school and would see them to add money for FFA for the National Convention and other activities. Always great when you can help out the local community and yourself at the same time. We have several acres we live on here in the boonies and have about 2 acres of organic fruits and veggies. This is our firt year taking excess and freeze drying, dehydrating and canning for WSHTF. Though I am thinking my homemade bhut jolkia salsa aint something we need in the fallout shelter...


----------



## BuggingIn (May 31, 2010)

The Friday and Saturday before Mother's Day, our local high school has a nursery sale every year. They have a lot of hanging baskets and flower starts, but also vegie starts and tomatoes. Even when I start my own plants at home, I usually stop by and buy a few more, just to support the kids.


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

We also have a technical center in the area that used to have a large sale also around mothers day, but due to budget cuts it got shafted. Someone else pocketed that money sadly.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I have a lady from my church that has a green house and I get all of my plants from her.


----------

